# 2000 Fronty V6 sparkplug change.



## redzoomer (Dec 30, 2006)

2000 Frontier Crew cab SE. V6 auto.
How hard is it? I've heard it's a bear. Also what is a good all around, (performance and economy) plug for the V6? 
Any tips are welcome. 
Also at 94000 mls my truck has devoped an oil leak.. is this common?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only plug I would install in a Nissan is NGK. NGK is an OEM supplier for all Asian makes and makes the original plugs for all Nissan models. NGK makes standard, platinum and iridium plugs for your vehicle, so you may want to check out your options at their site: NGK Spark Plugs USA and use their part locator to check out the differant plugs available. I doubt you will find much diffferance in performance no matter which of the NGK plugs you choose. The standard plugs should be replaced at 30000 mile intervals, while the premium platinum and iridium plugs should go 100,000 miles. I recommend 60000 mile intervals for the economy iridium and platinums ( Iridium IX and G-Platinums). Prices vary from about $2 for the standards to around $14 for the premium platinum and iridium plugs. All perform well; it's a matter of preferance and service intervals. I usually opt for the G-platinums for about $3.50/plug.


----------



## redzoomer (Dec 30, 2006)

Are they hard to get to? Any special tools needed.


----------



## LeoB (Nov 7, 2007)

The only one that hard is on the driver's side and it's really not that much of a bear either if you're patient and use a new sparkplug socket. You'll see that there's a divit in the firewall behind the airconditioner line. I'll check my notes tonight on this, but I what I did was to use 2 6" extensions and a universal pivot on a 3/8 driver. That got me into that plug to remove it.

You do want to change the plugs around 30-40K mile range as was mentioned above. I know that they make plugs that go longer, but it seems on aluminum heads the plugs can kind of get seized in their holes. Alot of people ignore that plug because it can be tough, but when it seizes in the head, it can be a real bear to remove. On guy I knew actually had to remove the head in order to get it out.

I'll get the link that I found for the 6th spark plug procedure and post it here tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## LeoB (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok... here you go... it's a link to another forum, but it's perfect for your question.

http://www.nissanoffroad.net/how_to/plugs/plug.asp


----------

